# Savannah, GA



## D.J. (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi people.

Hmmm....I was thinking to visit some towns on the East coast. Especially Wilmington, Charlston, Savannah. But from the pictures U posted here I have doubts. I have always heard Savannah is one of the most beautiful town in USA. Well, somehow You don't show it. I understand that it maybe run down a little. But there is no city center with cafes, fun, and such stuff? Can U place a map here i encircle the tourist area? From your pictures it doesn't look good. What did U do with Savannah?

P.S Beach is nice, ship is nice and the fountain is nice.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

D.J. said:


> Hi people.
> 
> Hmmm....I was thinking to visit some towns on the East coast. Especially Wilmington, Charlston, Savannah. But from the pictures U posted here I have doubts. I have always heard Savannah is one of the most beautiful town in USA. Well, somehow You don't show it. I understand that it maybe run down a little. But there is no city center with cafes, fun, and such stuff? Can U place a map here i encircle the tourist area? From your pictures it doesn't look good. What did U do with Savannah?
> 
> P.S Beach is nice, ship is nice and the fountain is nice.


Savannah is a low key place. From what I remember, areas of restaurants/cafes area very small and shopping not much to behold. I liked Charleston better, but these places are not bustling Euro towns. Don't go there expecting that.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

D.J. said:


> Hi people.
> 
> Hmmm....I was thinking to visit some towns on the East coast. Especially Wilmington, Charlston, Savannah. But from the pictures U posted here I have doubts. I have always heard Savannah is one of the most beautiful town in USA. Well, somehow You don't show it. I understand that it maybe run down a little. But there is no city center with cafes, fun, and such stuff? Can U place a map here i encircle the tourist area? From your pictures it doesn't look good. What did U do with Savannah?
> 
> P.S Beach is nice, ship is nice and the fountain is nice.


Really? Look at the first page, I think the pictures make Savannah look beautiful.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

charming little city.
I love those antebellum houses.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome thread! Moar!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

A couple more:


sav76 by afsmps, on Flickr


sav90 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I posted the rest of my photos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483538


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------

